# DRI points question



## kalima (May 18, 2016)

Sorry I forget how to start a new thread and when I looked it up I dont have the 'new thread' button:
Has anyone bought resale points from DRI member and NOT owned another contract through DRI the developer? If so, were you able to use those points in that Collection or were you made to buy other points from DRI so that you could use your resale points? I am not interested in Worldwide Club Points. I am talking only using the resale points in that Collection. Thank you.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 18, 2016)

You can buy all the DRI points resale that you want and use them the same as the original owner would. You couldn't pay me to take a DRI ownership. Diamond is awful.


----------



## geist1223 (May 18, 2016)

If you buy DRI Points resell you can use them within the Collection they belong but not directly in the other Collections. You would have to go through II or RCI to stay at a DRI Resort in a different Collection. You would then also have to pay the daily fees, which at many DRI Resorts are about $25 per day.


----------



## kalima (May 20, 2016)

*Pointsavers?*

Would I be able to use resale points for the Pointsaver bookings? That benefit is valuable to me so am very interested to hear if anyone has done this. I believe pointsavers bookings are a benefit of The Club, can anyone confirm? Thank you!


----------



## bry4fun (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a resale account and yes you get the 50% discount at less than 60 days to check in.


----------

